# Pop Up Fenster Größe automatisch anpassen



## BeBiBu (13. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

ich nutze für verschiedene Bildergallerien das die gleiche Java Script Funktion:


```
<script language="JavaScript">
<!-- 
function fotopage(varible_value)
{ 
new_win = window.open(varible_value+'.jpg','Bildanzeige', 'left=0,top=0')}
// -->
</script>
```

Mein Problem:
Die Bilder sind alle unterschiedlich groß und ich hätte nun gerne ein PopUp, welches sich automatisch an die Größe anpasst, ist sowas möglich?

Danke im Vorraus,
Markus


----------



## Sven Mintel (15. Februar 2005)

Das ist möglich.

Dazu wäre es allerdings vorteilhafter, wenn du das Bild in ein HTML-Dokument eingebettet hast(dazu musst du nicht neue Seiten erstellen,... mit Javascript geht das auch "on the fly" --> http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials176710.html)

In  diesem HTML-Dokument kannst du dann per JS die Grösse des Bildes ermitteln, und mittels der Methode resizeBy() die Fenstergrösse anpassen(sofern der Browser dies zulässt.)


----------

